# SQL Befehl: "suchwort" egal wo



## schina02 (13. Jun 2012)

Ich suche einen SQL Befehl, der alle Daten anzeigt, wo die "Wortpassage" egal wo vorkommt.

Also in der Spalte stehen zum Beispiel:


*wer bist du*
wie geht es dir
*du bist wer*
*wer bist du eigentlich*
hallo und du so

jetzt suche ich einen befehel, der mir alle daten ausspuckt, wo "*bist*" vorkommt.

Ergebnis:

*wer bist du
[*]du bist wer
[*]wer bist du eigentlich*

Wär super, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte :shock:


----------



## maki (13. Jun 2012)

Das geht mit LIKE:
SQL LIKE Operator


----------



## schina02 (13. Jun 2012)

fett!

SELECT * FROM blabla WHERE text LIKE '%bist%'


----------



## Vancold (13. Jun 2012)

Hey!

Ja passt auf das du LIKE nicht zu oft verwendest.
Ist ein Leistungsfresser.


lg

Rene


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

ja... volltextsuche ist halt teuer... aber genau das was man oft braucht. geht wirklich die Performance in die Knie müss man sich überlegen ob die DB das beste Werkzeug ist... Alternativ gibt es Such Engines wie lucene oder passende Suchserver wie solr


----------

